# The In-Laws Mazda CX-5



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

So this is the first time i've felt happy enough to submit something into the showroom section.

The background, 
The in-laws picked up a CX-5 (red) last year and despite me saying to not take it to a car wash this is exactly what happened. After a while they started taking it to a manual car wash (again against my advice). Now I have no idea what products they used but the trim ended up looking terrible as you can see from the before pics.

I originally set aside 2 days to complete the car, however due to weather I had to compress it down to a single day. I explained to them that it would not be perfect but rather I was aiming at 80% correction.

Fully packed car with most a lot of my tools as I didn't quite know what I would need to use (better to have and not need, than to need and not have):










The before Pics:






















































The Wheels:








Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner in doing its thing.

The Wash:









I decided to test out Anglewax's Shampoo (Angelwax fast foam was used prior), I picked this up for about £6 (can't remember exactly) from the shop. It's quite slick and has a great smell, the bubbles were good and seemed to last for a good while. If you are looking for a cheap shampoo as a spare this is a good bet. **I'll be reviewing a few shampoos in a later post**

This was followed by BH Korrosol and Tardis, which was in-turn followed by the Auto Smart clay cloth using Garry Deans Infinite Use detail juice as lube.

The correction:
I went for the DAS 21E with a 6.5" Orange LC Pad as I felt it has slightly less cut that the Hex Logic orange pad, which suited the soft paint, this was teamed with Megs M105. After the correction I followed it up with a 6.5" White LC pad and M205. For the smaller areas I went with my DAS6 Pro and 4" 3M spot pads.

Once corrected I applied 2 coats of C2v3, followed by a coat of AF Spirit then AF Illusion. The glass was cleaned with G6 and sealed with Angelwax H2GO, the tyres were coated with Opti-bond tyre Gel.

The trim was Treated with Gtechniq C4 permeant trim restorer (which smelled a lot like their wheel armour...)
50/05 trim shot:









So to the final shots...










Bonnet Flake  :

















The white marks are clouds and the roof gutter.





































Overall I am delighted with the results, it's not perfect as I just didn't have the time, but after 8 hours their comment was "it's better than when it came out the showroom", which is music to all our ears 

The upshot of the correction is they are going to be going down the touchless wash route as much a possible at home 

Hope you enjoyed this post and as always if there are any questions please shout.

Cheers

Col


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb result


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work, decent cars these too


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Looks great! Love these Mazda's


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Well done , do you know what the colour is called?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice. Wonder though why you need sealant+2 wax?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice & well done :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Very nice. Wonder though why you need sealant+2 wax?


Good question, I was trying to give it all the protection I could in the time I had, I would have left it with spirit but wanted to make it pop in order to hopefully drive home the fact that they need to look after it.

Plus I enjoy waxing to thought I've done the work so why not


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

slimjim said:


> Well done , do you know what the colour is called?


Thanks, I think the colour is Soul Red.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

cossiecol said:


> Thanks, I think the colour is Soul Red.


I thought it was you've done a cracking job, how hard is the paint? I'm used to Mazda paint being pretty soft is this still the case?

I've just ordered a new Mazda 6 in Soul Red from looking at a brochure. To be honest I'm still unsure if it was a good choice


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

slimjim said:


> I thought it was you've done a cracking job, how hard is the paint? I'm used to Mazda paint being pretty soft is this still the case?
> 
> I've just ordered a new Mazda 6 in Soul Red from looking at a brochure. To be honest I'm still unsure if it was a good choice


Thanks mate 

The paint is pretty soft, but it is a nice colour when you see it in the flesh. I don't think you'll be disappointed with it.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Lovely turnaround... nothing beats Brownie points with the in-laws :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great results.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Fantastic results! What had been used on that trim! Don't think I have seen anything quite so bad for a long time


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great results all round mate. I think we are all in the same boat by probably apply extra coats but that's half the beauty of it. Great job and i am impressed with the results from C4.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent work mate, looks really well in the afters, especially that trim, what on earth they had done to that beforehand, great save though :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> Fantastic results! What had been used on that trim! Don't think I have seen anything quite so bad for a long time


No idea, I'm putting it down to the car wash people using the most aggressive products possible to clean them.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

loving it.


----------



## Mazda-Shine (May 28, 2015)

The new Mazda 6 is a lovely car! really spacious and very comfy! The soul red looks unbelievable as we can all see when the care is taken!:buffer:

Very nice photo's mate! Love a good mazda me!  :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Updated with a few more pics


----------



## Harty190486 (Apr 9, 2014)

Superb turnaround some lovely fleck in the metallic


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround.

A prime example of the damage that can be caused by our friends at the local brick wash:doublesho:wall:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> A prime example of the damage that can be caused by our friends at the local brick wash:doublesho:wall:


Indeed, if I've even managed to take one more customer away from them then I'm happy. It would be different if they did a 2b wash etc and I'm sure some of them do. But I don't see the need for them if care is taken with our pride and joys.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for directing me to the post Col, that is a very impressive result I can't believe how soft the laquer is on Mazda it needs very special wash and treatment care and you have blown it out the park with the cloud shot!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## R_D_Olivaw (Sep 16, 2013)

Just spent the morning cleaning my wife's Mazda 3, so I can appreciate the hard work that went in a car twice the size of my wife's.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Lovely finish you've achieved on the Mazda Col... and love that colour.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great turnaround for all your hard work, in laws must be well pleased


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Great turnaround for all your hard work, in laws must be well pleased


Mild understatment  My father in-law has been showing it off


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant work, judging by the standard on that you should have been showing off your work long ago. Mine isn't anywhere near as good I don't think but I still enjoying reading peoples comments when I post in the showroom. Can I ask what you used to restore the black trims?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kirkyworld said:


> Brilliant work, judging by the standard on that you should have been showing off your work long ago. Mine isn't anywhere near as good I don't think but I still enjoying reading peoples comments when I post in the showroom. Can I ask what you used to restore the black trims?


Thank you for your kind comment 

For the trim I started off for a first clean with Auto Finesse APC and a foam spray head to try to remove anything that was on there, after the polishing I gave it a wiped own with Gtechniq W2 to remove anything left from the masking tape etc. I then went with Gtechniq C4 trim restorer.

I'm hoping that they/I will get at least a year out it before needing reapplied.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Did you use the whole bottle?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kirkyworld said:


> Did you use the whole bottle?


About 3/4 of the bigger bottle (40ml bottle I think).


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't believe the state of the trim !!!


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks new, great turn around on that trim!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great turn around. 

I'm also a fan of the C4. I restored the trim on my wife's Mini and it's still like new.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job and hope the in-laws have learnt from the mistake


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great turnaround! Our friend's have the CX3 in the same colour and it's beautiful.

My favourite shampoo too lol


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top turnaround :thumb:
That trim was in a right state  hope the in-laws listen to your advice & don't undo all your hard work again


----------

